# Fuel in air filter & black smoke



## thegoaltender (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a 26hp Briggs and Stratton 44P777 on my craftsman garden tractor.
I recently changed the carb and fuel filter. Now the engine runs rough, produces black smoke, and spits fuel into the air filter. I changed the oil and filter thinking there may have been some fuel in the oil.
I have found that I can sometimes mess with the choke (at the carb) and get the engine running smooth, but only a very short time.
Any suggestions?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

sounds to me like the float in the carb is stuck...puting extra gas in to the engine...black smoke...try tapping the side of the carb with the handle of a screwdriver to unstick it..other wise remove the bottom of the carb and check it out.

yes the float can stick on a NEW carb.. assembled like weeks or months ago..made by man.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Many of the carburetors used on these engines have jets that are held in place by a small O-Ring. These jets can sometimes fall out, and if they do, you get a very rich condition. You would need to take the carburetor off and remove the float bowl to inspect the jets and make sure they are in place. Use caution when removing the float bowl, if the jets are loose they are small, and you don't want to lose them.


----------



## thegoaltender (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, so the float moves freely. The engine runs fine at the lower third of the throttle setting. Once I increase the throttle beyond the lower third it starts to spit fuel up into the air filter.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked for fuel contamination in the crankcase?

When you looked at the float, did you inspect the main jets, to see if they were in place and tight?


----------

